# Proof Pics-- post your proof pics!



## HarlaHorse

Wellllll since theres been a million fakes on here lately, I thought I'd start a proof pic thread. I've already posted these ones in the bump thread but here's for everyone to post theres. :thumbup:

27 week bump pics :flow:

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks0601.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks079.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks0831.jpg


----------



## AROluvsJMP

My proof picture :flower:
 



Attached Files:







proof hahahah.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 103


----------



## JLFKJS

If anyone doubts me or wants a new friend just send me a PM and you can have my Facebook :flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Very nice, AROluvsJMP :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

My proff pic is from last week :dohh: but I'll repost. Also if anyone wants to add me on facebook you can PM me also! :thumbup:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I've got a few of you on Facebook but yeah, anyway wants to add me PM me :flow:


----------



## LovingMommy10

17 weeks, 2 days.. Even though I dont look it lol
Everyone should PM me and ill send you my FB :) I need more prego friends on my FB! :hugs:

https://i53.tinypic.com/2rho11f.jpg


----------



## BigZai

If i get up the courage to post a pic i will, I feel so fat though :(


----------



## mariep

I need to do this. I'm not fake I promise lmao. But I just took tons of pictures today. And way to lazy to do this...maybe later! Ha.


----------



## sequeena

Mine is pathetic!! I don't have a full length mirror :rofl: 
And before anyone asks I'm obviously a little further along than I was in the pic!
 



Attached Files:







Not fake.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm doing this tomorrow... Well technically later today :haha: I'm 37 weeks today!!!! Such cute bumps btw girls :flow:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Nice pics ladies :flow:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

CBA to take new pictures, by the looks of it, my belly has shrunk :( 
20+6 with my face; excuse the gormless look.
https://i.imgur.com/tPSAp.jpg
21+4 Picture from the other proof thread 
https://i.imgur.com/JyCWM.jpg


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Ill add people on my facebook to prove im real 
My names Jessi Neff on their, just search me.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0203.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0202.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0201.jpg

And apparently Im a fake.


----------



## JLFKJS

DollFaceJessi said:


> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0203.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0202.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0201.jpg
> 
> And apparently Im a fake.


This is so random but I lovvveeee your bedspread!!!!


----------



## mariep

Oh and these proofs are from this morning, excuse me looking like shit. Ha just got back from a walk.

https://i53.tinypic.com/2vl417n.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/14cff4w.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/9qbmm1.jpg


----------



## Shansam

I know a lot of people are skeptical because of the fakes on here ( Ive met two of them ).
But what about the newly pregnant girls like me that are not showing yet .. how can i prove?:shrug:
I guess ill wait untill im showing and take a proof picture because i hate the idea of people thinking in fake. - i tottaly understand why you girls want proof pictures:flower:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

JLFKJS said:


> DollFaceJessi said:
> 
> 
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0203.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0202.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0201.jpg
> 
> And apparently Im a fake.
> 
> 
> This is so random but I lovvveeee your bedspread!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you !!! Haha, I love that bed spread and plan on taking pictures of it to someone who can make matching bumpers for Lolas crib.


----------



## JLFKJS

^ That would be so cute!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Hope its not to expensive though xD
Can you just buy bumper patterns at like fabric stores?


----------



## JLFKJS

DollFaceJessi said:


> Hope its not to expensive though xD
> Can you just buy bumper patterns at like fabric stores?

I'm not sure but I just typed something quick into google and found this

https://sew4home.com/projects/pillows-cushions/356-stylish-baby-nursery-crib-bumpers


Pretty much step by step but i'm not much of a sewing person. lol


----------



## AmyBear

This is my 9week bump! Sorry its not the best pic as i dont have a full mirror to get me all in!!. I have a few girls on facebook so just PM me if you want :) xx
 



Attached Files:







247526_105027179590743_100002503843677_43643_3157718_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Oh thats pretty awesome!
Ill get my grandma to do it, shes addicted to that stuff, xD


----------



## SmartieMeUp

9 weeks?!?! :shock:


----------



## JLFKJS

DollFaceJessi said:


> Oh thats pretty awesome!
> Ill get my grandma to do it, shes addicted to that stuff, xD

:haha: Grandmas are awesome. I really wanted to Crochet my own blankets for Lilly but I completely fail. So I had a friends grandmother crochet some blankets for me and she made her this little hooded wrap thing, its so cute lol


----------



## AmyBear

SmartieMeUp said:


> 9 weeks?!?! :shock:



Yeah... Is that a good thing or bad?x


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Oh I bet thats to adorable !
My mom can crochet , but sees beem at it for about a month and so far only a baby scarf is made, xD


----------



## xSarahM

AmyBear said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks?!?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Is that a good thing or bad?xClick to expand...

I dont want to be rude, but your belly is probably just bloat right now.
Baby would be absolutely tiny, is there any chance you could be further along?


----------



## AmyBear

xSarahM said:


> AmyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks?!?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Is that a good thing or bad?xClick to expand...
> 
> I dont want to be rude, but your belly is probably just bloat right now.
> Baby would be absolutely tiny, is there any chance you could be further along?Click to expand...

No, i know it will probably be bloat.. but still looks like a bump, so thats proof right?? xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

AmyBear said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks?!?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Is that a good thing or bad?xClick to expand...
> 
> I dont want to be rude, but your belly is probably just bloat right now.
> Baby would be absolutely tiny, is there any chance you could be further along?Click to expand...
> 
> No, i know it will probably be bloat.. but still looks like a bump, so thats proof right?? xxClick to expand...

I say it looks more to be the uterus than bloat. Hitting the B-shape stage. 
By proof, users mean photos of bumps holding paper with your username.


----------



## AmyBear

SmartieMeUp said:


> AmyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks?!?! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Is that a good thing or bad?xClick to expand...
> 
> I dont want to be rude, but your belly is probably just bloat right now.
> Baby would be absolutely tiny, is there any chance you could be further along?Click to expand...
> 
> No, i know it will probably be bloat.. but still looks like a bump, so thats proof right?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I say it looks more to be the uterus than bloat. Hitting the B-shape stage.
> By proof, users mean photos of bumps holding paper with your username.Click to expand...



Ok ill go do one now an upload xxx


----------



## AmyBear

there we go :) xx
 



Attached Files:







253828_105055096254618_100002503843677_43939_1161349_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 84


----------



## Elizax

I'm so not posting a pic looking the state I am after just finishing work right now but I'll be sure to get one up tomorrow while I'm off :D
If anyone needs proof PM me for FB :)

ETA: I'm only 5 weeks + 5 days so I have no 'proof of baby belly' right now but in the next few months I'll be updating a lot


----------



## lilashwee

my proof pics! sorry was in a bit of a rush lol im in the middle of making my dinner x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00076-20110613-1822.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 17









IMG00078-20110613-1823.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 17









IMG00074-20110613-1821.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Almost 16 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0079.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0082.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0083.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0084.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLFKJS

Amaya_Jordan said:


> Almost 16 weeks!!!

You have the cutest little bump!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

JLFKJS said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> Almost 16 weeks!!!
> 
> You have the cutest little bump!Click to expand...

Hope it stays nice and cute and round!!! with no stretch marks!!:haha: haha im kiddin myself i already have stretch marks on my sides from gaining weight and losing weight when i was in highschool!!! So im sure ill get some from this lovely pregnancy :dohh::happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

Here are some of mine :)
They were all this week so I'm 27weeks in them.
I'll take ones with my face Thursday for my college graduation. I just wasn't in the mood for make up when I was taking these :haha:

View attachment 220572


View attachment 220573


View attachment 220574


----------



## Lexilove

I'll post mine when I get my new camera :) I don't have any bump pics since right around 18 weeks :(


----------



## YoungMummy08

i cant find any paper so imma tooth paste my bump & post it x


----------



## DollFaceJessi

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0209-1.jpg

Face Proof !


----------



## emz_x

Just posted on the bump thread :)

Edit: Last one says BnB :haha:
 



Attached Files:







32+3 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 23









32+3 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 29









32+3 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 23









32+3 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 21









32+3 weeks proof pic (5).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## dreabae

Im going to do this tomorrow. I didnt do my hair or make up todayy cause I was going to see the doctor and he always has to make a remark about my hairspray and eyeliner :haha: 

Im 29 weeks today though =D :happydance:


----------



## emz_x

Woo, congrats on being 29 weeks :)


----------



## dreabae

emz_x said:


> Woo, congrats on being 29 weeks :)

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was not so cooperative. He kept trying to eat my sign.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 769edited.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 95


----------



## emz_x

vinteenage said:


> Finn was not so cooperative. He kept trying to eat my sign.

Aww, he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Im going to do this tomorrow. I didnt do my hair or make up todayy cause I was going to see the doctor and he always has to make a remark about my hairspray and eyeliner :haha:
> 
> Im 29 weeks today though =D :happydance:

Congrats on 29 weeks Andrea :happydance: I have an appt today too, in a few hours :wacko: plus one next week, plus my glucose test next week :wacko:


----------



## rainbows_x

Just to say someone once did a proof sign, and she wasn't even pregnant, just a bigger girl. I'm not doing one because people know I'm not fake, I just don't see this thread being very nice to al the new girls either having no bump or feeling like they have to post to 'proove' they are not fake.


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Im going to do this tomorrow. I didnt do my hair or make up todayy cause I was going to see the doctor and he always has to make a remark about my hairspray and eyeliner :haha:
> 
> Im 29 weeks today though =D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on 29 weeks Andrea :happydance: I have an appt today too, in a few hours :wacko: plus one next week, plus my glucose test next week :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! Oh why 2 so close together?

Im so happy my glucose came back Right on the boarderline!! I almost had to take the 3 hour :wacko:


----------



## JLFKJS

vinteenage said:


> Finn was not so cooperative. He kept trying to eat my sign.

:rofl: He is so adorable


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here are my pics. There's one of my 12 week "bump" and one of my face. Neither one is all that pretty. :haha:

And I did have to go through the bull of taking my pictures with my laptop webcam then transferring them on a flash drive to my mom's computer, so they probably are probably pretty crappy quality, but hey, I tried. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bnb-proof pic.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 23









bnb-proof pic 2.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## x__amour

I don't really feel the need to 'prove' myself but I got bored. Tori made this *very* hard though! :lol:
 



Attached Files:







jq422b.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 80


----------



## emz_x

x__amour said:


> I don't really feel the need to 'prove' myself but I got bored. Tori made this *very* hard though! :lol:

Aww..action shot! She must have wanted that piece of paper. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

emz_x said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I don't really feel the need to 'prove' myself but I got bored. Tori made this *very* hard though! :lol:
> 
> Aww..action shot! She must have wanted that piece of paper. :dohh:Click to expand...

She literally has an OBSESSION with paper towels or pieces of paper. It's kind of insane! If you take it away, she will have the BIGGEST temper tantrum! :wacko:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Im going to do this tomorrow. I didnt do my hair or make up todayy cause I was going to see the doctor and he always has to make a remark about my hairspray and eyeliner :haha:
> 
> Im 29 weeks today though =D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on 29 weeks Andrea :happydance: I have an appt today too, in a few hours :wacko: plus one next week, plus my glucose test next week :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! Oh why 2 so close together?
> 
> Im so happy my glucose came back Right on the boarderline!! I almost had to take the 3 hour :wacko:Click to expand...

today is my day to hopefully get this catheter removed, and check up on it.. I have a bad feeling that she put it in wrong though because everything I've read says it shouldn't hurt so he may have seriously, like no joke what so ever, permenitley scared me.. Like disfigure me down there.. :/ I'm switching doctors if I end up needing it to be re-done.. 
Oh gosh :thumbup: glad you didn't have to redo it!! I've got my FX mine comes back all good!


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> I don't really feel the need to 'prove' myself but I got bored. Tori made this *very* hard though! :lol:

Ditto, haha, I had to squeeze a squeaky toy over and over again to make him look at me and not go after the paper!


----------



## BigZai

:blush::blush: my mirror is so dirty
  



Attached Files:







P1020195.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ablaski17

I personally think this thread is ridiculous. I have been on here for about 2 years now , you can pretty much spot who's a fake & whose not. This isn't going to stop or change anything. Just saying.


----------



## emz_x

Ablaski17 said:


> I personally think this thread is ridiculous. I have been on here for about 2 years now , you can pretty much spot who's a fake & whose not. This isn't going to stop or change anything. Just saying.

There have been a couple of convincing fakes recently and it's knocked a lot of people's confidence. People have the choice as to whether or not they want to post a proof pic and I don't think a thread like this is doing any harm. I think you can tell with a lot of people, I agree, but I kind of wanted to prove that I'm not a fake because I haven't posted a lot of photos. I don't feel like I have to or anything but I would just hate it if anyone had suspicions about me. I think a lot of other people feel the same.


----------



## vinteenage

Ablaski17 said:


> I personally think this thread is ridiculous. I have been on here for about 2 years now , you can pretty much spot who's a fake & whose not. This isn't going to stop or change anything. Just saying.

These threads come and go constantly! Its not like theyre harming anyone. Im not thinking FAKE for anyone who doesnt post.

:coffee:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Agree with the fact people shouldn't feel like they need to post to be believed but there's no harm in it :shrug: and im sure some people will be happy to know they are believed :)
anyways... here's some pics since I never upload any :)
https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/xxxsusieqxxx/IMAG0900.jpg
https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/xxxsusieqxxx/IMAG0892.jpg
https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/xxxsusieqxxx/IMAG0896.jpg

xx


Aah sorry their huge photobuckets not letting me resize :( and thats meant to be a 2 not a 5 lol I was writing backwards for the mirror


----------



## Kaisma

https://kaisma.kuvat.fi/kuvat/IMG_6032.JPG/full

Here's my picture. I do know I dont have a bump yet, its so early, but I do feel fat and bigger! And my tummy is a bit bloated lol. And couldnt find any good paper either lol!! :haha:

Ill put some pics with my face later when I have make up on etc and not like this after a shower ;)


----------



## Vickie

Unfortunately threads like this do make some feel uncomfortable because they don't want to post pictures for whatever reason. 

To be clear BnB does not have any sort of policy of having to post a picture to prove yourself and anyone who does not post a picture should not be accused of being a fake. As always if there are ever any concerns over a member please use the report post function or contact a member of the team via PM 

:flower:


----------



## Lexilove

Vickie said:


> Unfortunately threads like this do make some feel uncomfortable because they don't want to post pictures for whatever reason.
> 
> To be clear BnB does not have any sort of policy of having to post a picture to prove yourself and anyone who does not post a picture should not be accused of being a fake. As always if there are ever any concerns over a member please use the report post function or contact a member of the team via PM
> 
> :flower:

Unrelated but your daughter is SO CUTE!


----------



## MommaBear90

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/proofpic.jpg

Had to write backwards lol cuz the pic was taken in a mirror. 
I think the tattoos help too... kinda hard to fake those in EVERY pic :winkwink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I dont feel the need to prove myself on here seeing as iv been a member for about 3 years! :) Couldnt post a bump pic even if i wanted to as im only 7 weeks ! the most youll see is my sexy stretchies from my first pregnancy :rofl:

edit: just over 2 and a half years iv been a member! i do apoligise :haha: not with it tonight, my son isnt very well and has been sick all night so loosing my marbles lol x


----------



## merakola

Didnt realize how hard it actually was to take a proof pic. :dohh:
Ugh I wish my bump would pop already I still dont have one :cry:

Anywho here is mine ladies

https://www132.lunapic.com/do-not-link-here-use-hosting-instead/130800813514422?5518157990
https://www132.lunapic.com/do-not-link-here-use-hosting-instead/130800813514422?1848981799


----------



## amy123xx

Ive uploaded my proof pics in a diffrent thread, ill try and post a link :flow:

EDIT - heres my link :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/642434-my-proof-pics.html


----------



## kittycat18

I have photographs of my bump and technically did take "proof" photographs but I think this whole thing is a little unfair to the women who feel extremely uncomfortable posting photographs of themselves, their ultrasound photographs or photographs of their children. I know there have been a lot of fakes on here lately and it can be very upsetting to the girls who become friends with these people but just because someone doesn't want to prove themselves, doesn't mean they aren't real :flow:


----------



## HarlaHorse

DollFaceJessi said:


> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0203.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0202.jpg
> https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/IMAG0201.jpg
> 
> And apparently Im a fake.

Did someone think you were a fake?



vinteenage said:


> Finn was not so cooperative. He kept trying to eat my sign.

Hes so cute! :flower:



x__amour said:


> I don't really feel the need to 'prove' myself but I got bored. Tori made this *very* hard though! :lol:

So's Tori, shes adorable! :flow:



Ablaski17 said:


> I personally think this thread is ridiculous. I have been on here for about 2 years now , you can pretty much spot who's a fake & whose not. This isn't going to stop or change anything. Just saying.




vinteenage said:


> Ablaski17 said:
> 
> 
> I personally think this thread is ridiculous. I have been on here for about 2 years now , you can pretty much spot who's a fake & whose not. This isn't going to stop or change anything. Just saying.
> 
> These threads come and go constantly! Its not like theyre harming anyone. Im not thinking FAKE for anyone who doesnt post.
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

Obviously no ones going to judge someone who doesn't post, no one should feel uncomfortable or like they have to post, or like they'll be founded out to be a fake just because they didn't. I think it takes more than someone not posting pics on here to be caught out and known as a fake, their story has to be out of wack as well. & I'm aware that many girls don't have bumps yet, doesn't mean we'll declare them fake. Just because other girls don't have bumps doesn't mean that us girls shouldn't be allowed to post our proof pics :shrug:


----------



## cwoodbaby

21 weeks! I flipped it so it wasn't backwards =]


----------



## HarlaHorse

It makes me feel so much better that alot of yous did the same thing I did-- I wrote out my little sign then took the pictures in the mirror and realised it was backwards :dohh: OH was laughing his head off!


----------



## cwoodbaby

I felt pretty stupid when i looked at the picture so I had to fix it lol


----------



## merakola

As soon as I realized it was backwards I started to try and fix it and my marker runs out :dohh: poooooo


----------



## LovingMommy10

Here is another one with my proof sign,
sorry my face isnt in it and my belly still isnt that big.. But at least you'll know its really me when I get bigger lol && I have FB to so PM if you want that


:hugs:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I want everyone to understand that I didn't create this post so people feel obligated or feel like that have to post, I didn't want to upset or offend anyone at all, wasn't my intention. I just thought that whoever wanted to prove themselves could. I think back and I see that maybe people think that I wanted proof of those who are real so I'd believe they were, but its not like that. I just wanted to post my proof pics so I thought why can't everyone post theres in one post. :flower:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Yeah, this girl accused me of being photoshopped. :/
I mean I guess its just because I looked good but still offended xD


----------



## Leah_xx

I did this because I'm bored. lol
I hope no one has thought i was fake.
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 39


----------



## girlygirl:)

I' not going to post any proof pics because I'd feel a little bit ridiculous doing it and OH or my mum would think i was being stupid having to prove myself to people that I don't even know on the internet, so if anyone wants to add me on facebook just PM me, it's pretty obvious that I'm not fake and am indeed a 20 year old pregnant female from my FB :) xx


----------



## Lexilove

No offense to anyone on here but I don't feel that comfortable adding people I don't know on facebook.


----------



## LoisP

I've posted another thread exactly about this but i'll say it here to. What's the point in the whole Proof Pic thing, if when someone says 'I'm not posting a proof pic' you all say, "that's fine, I'm sure you're real" so really, the whole thing is pointless? Surely?


----------



## Raincloud

I'm NOT saying that anyone here is fake, or that anyone needs to prove themselves!! It's also not foolproof, but on a forum I used to be part of (during my first pregnancy) girls who weren't showing yet would usually post a positive pregnancy test with their username as "proof".


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Or how about on another forum where a girl was holding an ultrasound picture which was later found to be from like 2002!!! :dohh: there's no way to get rid of fakes!


----------



## Leah_xx

Like I said i just posted my pic of gracelynn for fun
everyone should know im not fake
If you think im fake then go ahead and think it.
Thats all I have to say.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

If you don't want to post a picture you don't have to! i found it fun and i agree with leah:) And Skye weren't you the one who came up with this idea in another thread?

I am not trying to be rude just saying.....


----------



## missZOEEx

I haven't been on in a while - seems I've missed ALOT. 
would someone care to fill me in on what's been going on with this faker business? was someone on here found to be fake? im seriously so floaty that I wouldn't notice if someone was lying through their teeth. lol. I think these proof photo's are quite pointless, but i'll do one next week just to keep ya'll's mind's at ease.  

and for gosh sakes! what the hell is ikywim? <-- or something like that? haha


----------



## merakola

missZOEEx said:


> I haven't been on in a while - seems I've missed ALOT.
> would someone care to fill me in on what's been going on with this faker business? was someone on here found to be fake? im seriously so floaty that I wouldn't notice if someone was lying through their teeth. lol. I think these proof photo's are quite pointless, but i'll do one next week just to keep ya'll's mind's at ease.
> 
> and for gosh sakes! what the hell is ikywim? <-- or something like that? haha

:rofl: ikywim means ==> "if you know what I mean"

But pretty much there have been some fakes lately and some suggested that we do proof pics although I think we all know that there will still be fakes out there:shrug: but hey its something fun to do


----------



## dreabae

missZOEEx said:


> I haven't been on in a while - seems I've missed ALOT.
> would someone care to fill me in on what's been going on with this faker business? was someone on here found to be fake? im seriously so floaty that I wouldn't notice if someone was lying through their teeth. lol. I think these proof photo's are quite pointless, but i'll do one next week just to keep ya'll's mind's at ease.
> 
> and for gosh sakes! what the hell is ikywim? <-- or something like that? haha

Hahaha dont feel bad every time I see it im like "What the fluff does that mean?!?!" lol


----------



## merakola

dreabae said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in a while - seems I've missed ALOT.
> would someone care to fill me in on what's been going on with this faker business? was someone on here found to be fake? im seriously so floaty that I wouldn't notice if someone was lying through their teeth. lol. I think these proof photo's are quite pointless, but i'll do one next week just to keep ya'll's mind's at ease.
> 
> and for gosh sakes! what the hell is ikywim? <-- or something like that? haha
> 
> Hahaha dont feel bad every time I see it im like* "What the fluff does that mean?!?!"* lolClick to expand...

I didnt know what the hell it meant until I joined BNB:rofl:


----------



## dreabae

merakola said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in a while - seems I've missed ALOT.
> would someone care to fill me in on what's been going on with this faker business? was someone on here found to be fake? im seriously so floaty that I wouldn't notice if someone was lying through their teeth. lol. I think these proof photo's are quite pointless, but i'll do one next week just to keep ya'll's mind's at ease.
> 
> and for gosh sakes! what the hell is ikywim? <-- or something like that? haha
> 
> Hahaha dont feel bad every time I see it im like* "What the fluff does that mean?!?!"* lolClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt know what the hell it meant until I joined BNB:rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: yeahhh I didnt know alot before here lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> If you don't want to post a picture you don't have to! i found it fun and i agree with leah:) And Skye weren't you the one who came up with this idea in another thread?
> 
> I am not trying to be rude just saying.....

No I said that if people were worried about it then they should post them. :haha: I most definitely have said from the beginining that people can just post a pic with their stomach and a piece of saying who they are n still be fake. :rofl:

EDIT- and when I did mine i was doing it after laughing with another girl on here about them just FYI!


----------



## missZOEEx

oh! haha. i get it now! thanks MeraKola. 
&& meh about fakers. there's nothing anyone can do. :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I wasnt trying to prove you wrong or anything Skye i was just saying.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> I wasnt trying to prove you wrong or anything Skye i was just saying.

:haha: and I was just saying.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah haha no hard feelings? :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> yeah haha no hard feelings? :flower:

LOL no of course not! :rofl: I'm the last person to have unnesicary enemies or drama :flower: I love my BnB girls and I'm 99% sure if I was wondering what you were I'd be writing the same post as you did :haha: :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeaahhh :) your getting so close to third trimester :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> yeaahhh :) your getting so close to third trimester :)

Oh my gosh I know. :happydance: I just looked at my ticker and realized I've only got like what 2-3 weeks until 3rd tri :wacko: seems like yesterday I was in 1st tri looking at my little tiny faint positive test!! Hahah. Does it feel like it's flying by for you??


----------



## HarlaHorse

Lexilove said:


> No offense to anyone on here but I don't feel that comfortable adding people I don't know on facebook.

Thats completely understandable :thumbup:



Leah_xx said:


> Like I said i just posted my pic of gracelynn for fun
> everyone should know im not fake
> If you think im fake then go ahead and think it.
> Thats all I have to say.

That's pretty much how I feel, I just thought it'd be fun to take proof pictures, I'm not sure why haha.



AROluvsJMP said:


> If you don't want to post a picture you don't have to! i found it fun and i agree with leah:) And Skye weren't you the one who came up with this idea in another thread?
> 
> I am not trying to be rude just saying.....

Thought that was to me for a second. Anyone who doesn't like the idea of this thread has completely every right to not like it, I guess everyone has different reasons for it. But theres alot of us who do like posting proof pictures as well and we respect that others don't, we wouldn't ever call someone a fake because they weren't comfortable with posting a pic. :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

HarlaHorse said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone on here but I don't feel that comfortable adding people I don't know on facebook.
> 
> Thats completely understandable :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Like I said i just posted my pic of gracelynn for fun
> everyone should know im not fake
> If you think im fake then go ahead and think it.
> Thats all I have to say.Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much how I feel, I just thought it'd be fun to take proof pictures, I'm not sure why haha.
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> If you don't want to post a picture you don't have to! i found it fun and i agree with leah:) And Skye weren't you the one who came up with this idea in another thread?
> 
> I am not trying to be rude just saying.....Click to expand...
> 
> Thought that was to me for a second. Anyone who doesn't like the idea of this thread has completely every right to not like it, I guess everyone has different reasons for it. But theres alot of us who do like posting proof pictures as well and we respect that others don't, we wouldn't ever call someone a fake because they weren't comfortable with posting a pic. :thumbup:Click to expand...

*we wouldn't ever call someone a fake because they weren't comfortable with posting a pic. *

This. This is what i'm stressing about and none of you lot seem to be listening.
If someone says 'No, I am not posting a proof picture, or giving out my facebook'
and you say 
'That's fine :flower:'

... then...

there is no point in proof pictures! Yes, it may prove a small handful are real, but on the other hand, a fake could just as easily say they don't feel comfortable posting a picture, and you'd say fine? SO WHOLE THREAD IS *POINTLESS?* Surely? :shrug:

And because there are certain groups on here who'd jump on my back for that comment, I don't mean that anyone that says they don't want to post proof pictures is fake, i'm just saying a fake could say that too? You are getting yourselves nowhere?


----------



## kittycat18

LoisP said:


> This. This is what i'm stressing about and none of you lot seem to be listening.
> If someone says 'No, I am not posting a proof picture, or giving out my facebook'
> and you say
> 'That's fine :flower:'

I said earlier that it is absolutely ridiculous. I don't think it is fair that anyone should have to prove themselves :shrug: If someone is a fake then they are a fake and that is the end of it.

This is all getting out of hand and this whole proof photograph thing is pointless.


----------



## LoisP

Exactly. Let the fakes be fakes. They'll get found out. Just be nice to see Teen Preg as chatty and friendly as it was a few months ago.


----------



## emz_x

LoisP said:


> Exactly. Let the fakes be fakes. They'll get found out. Just be nice to see Teen Preg as chatty and friendly as it was a few months ago.

As I said before, I think it's just a faze and I feel it's beginning to die down already. :thumbup: These things will just come and go and I love how friendly this place usually is :)

Shaun is one of the cutest babies I've ever seen btw. Making me really want my due date to come around!


----------



## merakola

I really dont think HarlaHorse intention was to have everyone "prove youre not fake and everyone who doesnt do it is fake" like we all know that ppl are going to find a way in here that isnt real. It came up in a discussion about fakes that we should do proof pics in joking way so she made a thread to have fun with it. I dont see any where that someone said oh youre probably fake because you didnt put up a pic. There is no way in hell I would do that to someone and I doubt anybody else on here would.We are just having fun. Sometimes we are in the mood to start a thread thats "ridiculous" because we feel like having fun. 
Just all fun :flower::shrug:


----------



## princess_vix

what about the fakes that say their in early stages of pregnancy with no bump and could easily take a photo of themselves with a piece of paper then say they miscarried :S

you can't prove a fake unless someone knows em via realife surely...

but hey ho fun thread anyway x


----------



## Chrissy7411

Would every stop going back and forth with this? It's quit annoying.


----------



## Lucy22

Feels like fakes are the only topic being discussed on teen pregnancy right now :nope:

To be fair, I have noticed a lot more in the last few weeks. As my OH said, its obviously because most of the schools have finished up for the Summer and the attention seekers are bored. They'll either tell on themselves or get sick of pretending fairly soon, and if not, admin do a great job of catching them.

I do have a few suspicions at the moment, but they could turn out to be completely wrong. And I'm definitely not going to be unsupportive to the girls that need it just cause we've had a few psychos on here lately..

IDK, I just feel this topic has been discussed to death and we need to leave it. :shrug:


----------



## jc_catt

HaHa, let's just let the thread be what the thread is for- posting pictures, this is not a big
deal I promise. We don't need to get all upset.:haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

LoisP said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone on here but I don't feel that comfortable adding people I don't know on facebook.
> 
> Thats completely understandable :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Like I said i just posted my pic of gracelynn for fun
> everyone should know im not fake
> If you think im fake then go ahead and think it.
> Thats all I have to say.Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much how I feel, I just thought it'd be fun to take proof pictures, I'm not sure why haha.
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> If you don't want to post a picture you don't have to! i found it fun and i agree with leah:) And Skye weren't you the one who came up with this idea in another thread?
> 
> I am not trying to be rude just saying.....Click to expand...
> 
> Thought that was to me for a second. Anyone who doesn't like the idea of this thread has completely every right to not like it, I guess everyone has different reasons for it. But theres alot of us who do like posting proof pictures as well and we respect that others don't, we wouldn't ever call someone a fake because they weren't comfortable with posting a pic. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *we wouldn't ever call someone a fake because they weren't comfortable with posting a pic. *
> 
> This. This is what i'm stressing about and none of you lot seem to be listening.
> If someone says 'No, I am not posting a proof picture, or giving out my facebook'
> and you say
> 'That's fine :flower:'
> 
> ... then...
> 
> there is no point in proof pictures! Yes, it may prove a small handful are real, but on the other hand, a fake could just as easily say they don't feel comfortable posting a picture, and you'd say fine? SO WHOLE THREAD IS *POINTLESS?* Surely? :shrug:
> 
> And because there are certain groups on here who'd jump on my back for that comment, I don't mean that anyone that says they don't want to post proof pictures is fake, i'm just saying a fake could say that too? You are getting yourselves nowhere?Click to expand...

Yeah you are right, but I didn't think of that when I made this thread thats all :thumbup:



merakola said:


> I really dont think HarlaHorse intention was to have everyone "prove youre not fake and everyone who doesnt do it is fake" like we all know that ppl are going to find a way in here that isnt real. It came up in a discussion about fakes that we should do proof pics in joking way so she made a thread to have fun with it. I dont see any where that someone said oh youre probably fake because you didnt put up a pic. There is no way in hell I would do that to someone and I doubt anybody else on here would.We are just having fun. Sometimes we are in the mood to start a thread thats "ridiculous" because we feel like having fun.
> Just all fun :flower::shrug:

This ^

But I do understand now why you guys think its stupid but I didn't when I made it.


----------



## J_Odhran

It's not stupid Harla, like you said a few times, it's a bit of fun, it's not a witch hunt for fakes..

& Lois the only thing getting out of hand is people making this thread out to be something it's not. So what if it's pointless? A lot of topics on forums are, but it passes the time and usually has some laughs in between. Lighten up.

I'm going to post a proof picture, just for fun! Not tonight though, and tbf if anyone thought I was a fake I couldn't give a toss :lol: I know I'm not so that's all that matters x


----------



## HarlaHorse

J_Odhran said:


> It's not stupid Harla, like you said a few times, it's a bit of fun, it's not a witch hunt for fakes..
> 
> & Lois the only thing getting out of hand is people making this thread out to be something it's not. So what if it's pointless? A lot of topics on forums are, but it passes the time and usually has some laughs in between. Lighten up.
> 
> I'm going to post a proof picture, just for fun! Not tonight though, and tbf if anyone thought I was a fake I couldn't give a toss :lol: I know I'm not so that's all that matters x

Thankyou, :)

I think people think that I'm getting worked up about it, but I'm not. I'm not worried about fakes and I'm not worried about anyone thinking I'm a fake, but there were just so many people posting proof pic threads I thought that the majority obviously wouldn't have been against it, so I made a thread so everyone could put their pics into one thread instead of everywhere. Some girls might feel more secure after posting their proof pics.

I wasn't aware that people had faked their proof pics so I didn't see that it would be pointless. :thumbup:


----------



## AmberS

20+3 :)
https://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt334/Nameless_Corpse/fa.jpg


----------



## kittycat18

AmberS said:


> 20+3 :)
> https://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt334/Nameless_Corpse/fa.jpg

Looking stunning hunni! :winkwink:


----------



## HarlaHorse

You look great Amber! :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

I only wrote my opinion on this thread because it had quite a few people in it. Not to start a fight. Because I was wondering what happened to the place I met some of my closest friends and shared my pregnancy with. Was just confused why the whole on Teen preg was spammed to the fucking max of 'Proof pics' I directing my confusion to this thread, rather then leaving my opinion on every single thread that includes Proof Pics. Isn't that why you made this thread anyway? I'm not having this turned around back on my, just because I have an opinion. I have not directly abused anyone at any point, just given opinion.


----------



## x_ellen

i only posted my proof picture in the bump thread was because i don't have facebook, after random people being rude and calling me names :dohh: 
just don't want people thinking i am a fake and getting reported and so on.. :wacko:


----------



## emz_x

LoisP said:


> I only wrote my opinion on this thread because it had quite a few people in it. Not to start a fight. Because I was wondering what happened to the place I met some of my closest friends and shared my pregnancy with. Was just confused why the whole on Teen preg was spammed to the fucking max of 'Proof pics' I directing my confusion to this thread, rather then leaving my opinion on every single thread that includes Proof Pics. Isn't that why you made this thread anyway? I'm not having this turned around back on my, just because I have an opinion. I have not directly abused anyone at any point, just given opinion.

I don't think you mean to be but a few things you've said have come across as a little confrontational in my opinion. I just think it's the way things could have been phrased but I know you're not here to start a fight and only to express your opinion :thumbup: A lot of people have agreed with you and so do I to a certain extent. However, there are a couple of other things that I've pointed out. I don't think anyone was trying to turn things back on you but only putting across their opinions just like you have put across yours. Now it's getting a bit out of control though because this thing is just going round and round in circles. The fundamental thing you said which I 100% agree with is that because of these threads (and the debates) this forum isn't really doing what it's meant to do.


----------



## HarlaHorse

emz_x said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I only wrote my opinion on this thread because it had quite a few people in it. Not to start a fight. Because I was wondering what happened to the place I met some of my closest friends and shared my pregnancy with. Was just confused why the whole on Teen preg was spammed to the fucking max of 'Proof pics' I directing my confusion to this thread, rather then leaving my opinion on every single thread that includes Proof Pics. Isn't that why you made this thread anyway? I'm not having this turned around back on my, just because I have an opinion. I have not directly abused anyone at any point, just given opinion.
> 
> I do not understand why you would feel like this is all coming back onto you? I'm the one that wrote the post, I'm the one that has the majority of BnB not agreeing with it, you had the majority agreeing with you. You didn't start any fights, there were no fights unless I'm missing something :shrug: I know exactly why you directed it at this thread, I agree, I would have done the same thing if I were you. & yes this is why I made this thread, so everyone could post their proof pics in one thread. No one said you directly abused anyone, not one said that at all.
> 
> You put your opinion accross, I put mine accross and emz put hers accross, all kindly :flower: there was no harshness and I definitly was not offended or hurt so I hope none of you guys were. Everyone has a different opinion, alot of things that you said I found to be rude but maybe some things I said you might of found to be rude, but I definitly had no intentions of it at all. You have your opinion, I have mine, I agree with you on some and most of the things you said. No problems were caused by my thread (that I know of) except that a few people were annoyed by it, which I understand now. So we can all move on now and I just won't create another one and we'll live on and if fakes come, fakes come, they'll be caught and we'll laugh it off.Click to expand...


----------



## vaniilla

I think the positive thing from this thread is for people to watermark their pics, people that are fakes not only on here but everywhere else get their photos from somewhere! it prevents them from being able to steal/use your photos as their own. :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

forgot to add as far as I know photos that aren't as an attachment can be seen by non-members x


----------



## kdutra

dreabae said:


> emz_x said:
> 
> 
> Woo, congrats on being 29 weeks :)
> 
> Thanks!! :flower:Click to expand...

When i have a son im going to name him Roman Issac :) Good name!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I love you Skye :flower: don't listen to the stupid posts!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> I love you Skye :flower: don't listen to the stupid posts!!

Thankyou Skye, your a sweet heart :flow:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> I love you Skye :flower: don't listen to the stupid posts!!

Me too! You didnt do anything wrong :hugs:


----------



## HarlaHorse

dreabae said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I love you Skye :flower: don't listen to the stupid posts!!
> 
> Me too! You didnt do anything wrong :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou :kiss: yous too are gorgeous!


----------



## jc_catt

It's funny how the most simple threads really piss of the teen moms. 
You would think that WE'D be the hormonal ones XD


----------



## HarlaHorse

I respect that some of the pregnant teens were annoyed, they have a right because this is their section and they should have a say. I don't know why it bothers the girls that don't belong here though, this isn't their section and really they only drop over to offer advice and support us, not to judge us and make us feel low and make us feel like our peers have turned on us. I don't believe that the older ones have any right to come over here and tell us what they don't like, unless its something that the majority of teen pregnancy doesn't like and they agree.


----------



## rainbows_x

I personally didn't come over to judge, but to simply state a fact that sometimes no matter what you do some people will slip through the net, this thread seemed pointless to me. Plenty of pregnant girls/non teenage mother go over to teen parenting and we don't say they shouldn't be allowed/don't belong. :flower:


----------



## jc_catt

That's not what Skye was saying. She was saying that if y'all wanna come over here,
well than cool, join the club. But, if your coming over here to judge(not saying you
were, haven't read thru the thread much) then why come. It just seems, to me, that
whenever there is drama over here, teen moms are behind it. Almost all the time. I fully,
100% agree with what Skye is saying. There is no point in getting nasty, ESPECIALLY 
when the forum you are in does not apply to you.


----------



## rainbows_x

Um it does as I am a teen mum and have been through a teen pregnancy. I was not getting nasty? And teen mums aren't behind it, there's alot more drama elsewhere. I understand where Skye was coming from with this thread, but we would never have done this when I was pregnant here, there's just better ways to go around things, like not posting thread that give these fakes the attention they crave.


----------



## Chrissy7411

:coffee: 

This has blown out of proportion. Seriously let's leave this thread alone. All these rude comments from everyone are getting annoying. People have said their opinions now let's just leave it at that.


----------



## kittycat18

I sneak into Teenage Parenting all the time :wacko:


----------



## jc_catt

rainbows_x said:


> Um it does as I am a teen mum and have been through a teen pregnancy. I was not getting nasty? And teen mums aren't behind it, there's alot more drama elsewhere. I understand where Skye was coming from with this thread, but we would never have done this when I was pregnant here, there's just better ways to go around things, like not posting thread that give these fakes the attention they crave.

I'm sorry if I have offended you, As I said, I was not referring to you 
specifically. And I don't believe you were getting nasty at all. I was 
referring to other threads in the past with other teen moms. I just 
wanted to put my two cents into this. Honestly, I think we all just 
need to get off this thread. I just wanted to put my opinion out there
and I have.


----------



## HarlaHorse

rainbows_x said:


> I personally didn't come over to judge, but to simply state a fact that sometimes no matter what you do some people will slip through the net, this thread seemed pointless to me. Plenty of pregnant girls/non teenage mother go over to teen parenting and we don't say they shouldn't be allowed/don't belong. :flower:

I wasn't referring to anyone :flower: and I love it when teen mums come over here and offer us support, I really do. I don't have a problem with it at all, and I do agree, the thread was pointless, but it took people to tell me that for me to figure it out, I didn't realise how pointless it would be until afterwards. I think teen mums have just as much right to give their opinion on our threads if they put it across kindly, which you did :winkwink:

Just say, I went over to teen parenting and judged some of the threads in there, it wouldn't be my place. I hope you know what I mean :flower: sounds like you understood.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I think we can drop it here, everyone pretty much has an understanding now, I don't want to upset anyone but Chrissy is right, this has gotten out of hand. I hate to feel responsible for causing bitchiness between anyone :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

gotta be honest Skye, we talked about it previously, there really is NO reason to listen to the teen moms who have nothing good to say because you go into teen parenting and it's post after post of locked threads because of the rude comments :haha: I appreciate the girls who come to give advice, but you and I both know that there is a line and all we gotta do is laugh because we don't go into their section posting threads asking them not to keep their drama up once we're there :rofl:


----------



## jc_catt

Skyebo said:


> gotta be honest Skye, we talked about it previously, there really is NO reason to listen to the teen moms who have nothing good to say because you go into teen parenting and it's post after post of locked threads because of the rude comments :haha: I appreciate the girls who come to give advice, but you and I both know that there is a line and all we gotta do is laugh because we don't go into their section posting threads asking them not to keep their drama up once we're there :rofl:

I'm just hecka confused, what happens between now and then to make 
them bitchy???? I mean, WE are the ones with swollen feet and ragging 
hormones, shouldn't WE be the bitchy ones?:shrug:


----------



## x__amour

jc_catt said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> gotta be honest Skye, we talked about it previously, there really is NO reason to listen to the teen moms who have nothing good to say because you go into teen parenting and it's post after post of locked threads because of the rude comments :haha: I appreciate the girls who come to give advice, but you and I both know that there is a line and all we gotta do is laugh because we don't go into their section posting threads asking them not to keep their drama up once we're there :rofl:
> 
> I'm just hecka confused, what happens between now and then to make
> them bitchy???? I mean, WE are the ones with swollen feet and ragging
> hormones, shouldn't WE be the bitchy ones?:shrug:Click to expand...

No one is being "bitchy". But if we were going to be "bitchy", here's why. You may be hormonal but so are we. Even after having a baby your hormones are still out of whack. We get no sleep, are constantly busy and usually don't even have time to eat. You'll understand soon but your comment is unnecessary. No one is being a bitch. :flow:


----------



## dreabae

x__amour said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> gotta be honest Skye, we talked about it previously, there really is NO reason to listen to the teen moms who have nothing good to say because you go into teen parenting and it's post after post of locked threads because of the rude comments :haha: I appreciate the girls who come to give advice, but you and I both know that there is a line and all we gotta do is laugh because we don't go into their section posting threads asking them not to keep their drama up once we're there :rofl:
> 
> I'm just hecka confused, what happens between now and then to make
> them bitchy???? I mean, WE are the ones with swollen feet and ragging
> hormones, shouldn't WE be the bitchy ones?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No one is being "bitchy". But if we were going to be "bitchy", here's why. You may be hormonal but so are we. Even after having a baby your hormones are still out of whack. We get no sleep, are constantly busy and usually don't even have time to eat. You'll understand soon but your comment is unnecessary. No one is being a bitch. :flow:Click to expand...

But alot of you do come in here supposably "helping us" and become bitchy. Im not saying you or anyone inparticular but sometimes people coming from teen parenting are very rude. What we discuss in here shouldnt be critisized by no one but the pregnant teens. Yes you are all tired and busy but we are too and most of us are completely welcoming of you guys coming here and posting so maybe be more respectful and comments like hers wouldnt be necessary. You guys would be totally pissed if one of us came in and totally bashed on your threads. Skye wasnt trying to offend anyone and teen parents came in and totally made this into a riot!


----------



## dreabae

jc_catt said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> gotta be honest Skye, we talked about it previously, there really is NO reason to listen to the teen moms who have nothing good to say because you go into teen parenting and it's post after post of locked threads because of the rude comments :haha: I appreciate the girls who come to give advice, but you and I both know that there is a line and all we gotta do is laugh because we don't go into their section posting threads asking them not to keep their drama up once we're there :rofl:
> 
> I'm just hecka confused, what happens between now and then to make
> them bitchy???? I mean, WE are the ones with swollen feet and ragging
> hormones, shouldn't WE be the bitchy ones?:shrug:Click to expand...

Most of the teen parents are bitter that we can talk about off topic things and they got the privilage taken away because of them argueing and doing things like this to people.


----------



## jc_catt

^ Thanks Andrea, you get EXACTLY what I mean. 
And really? That happened... wow. That's pretty sad.
It's like having to discipline a child.


----------



## x__amour

What? :wacko:


----------



## dreabae

jc_catt said:


> ^ Thanks Andrea, you get EXACTLY what I mean.
> And really? That happened... wow. That's pretty sad.
> It's like having to discipline a child.

Yeah I never went on there and thought Id kinda sneak on tonight and that was the first thing :coffee: Im not very impressed and might actually stop using bnb after LO comes if thats how people truely act but idk. There has been a pretty tight group of us girls so maybe it wont be so bad :shrug:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks Andrea, you get EXACTLY what I mean.
> And really? That happened... wow. That's pretty sad.
> It's like having to discipline a child.
> 
> Yeah I never went on there and thought Id kinda sneak on tonight and that was the first thing :coffee: Im not very impressed and might actually stop using bnb after LO comes if thats how people truely act but idk. There has been a pretty tight group of us girls so maybe it wont be so bad :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm right there with you Andrea! I'm sick of the way this site has started becoming in the last month! I'm seriously so in love with it that I want it to get better but if I have my son and there are ANY bitchy threads coming towards me I'm DONE with this site because I know Im close to who I need to be and have facebook and texting to keep in touch with them, :thumbup:


----------



## dreabae

x__amour said:


> What? :wacko:

Im not trying to be rude to you. I just mean that some of the parents that do come here. You, what Ive seen, in posts have been helpful and been very respectful :flower: But some other moms arent as nice to teens. I didnt read this whole thread because comments from other teen moms seriously disturbed me.


----------



## jc_catt

Yeah, I am NOT attacking ANYONE in particular.
I just feel as if some teen moms do this. 
x__amour- i have not seen you do this so please don't take offense.:flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> What? :wacko:
> 
> Im not trying to be rude to you. I just mean that some of the parents that do come here. You, what Ive seen, in posts have been helpful and been very respectful :flower: But some other moms arent as nice to teens. I didnt read this whole thread because comments from other teen moms seriously disturbed me.Click to expand...

Second that :thumbup: I don't think there's been ONE time where you've come on here and been disrespectful or rude to us Shannonn :hugs: it's just the girls who aren't respectful to us and put us down on things we say. It's NOT common, but it happens.. And it's annoying..
I do know that Lois really didn't need to come posting threads here telling US not to bring the threads over about something fun to us, but you peak into teen parenting and it's like a war zone :wacko:


----------



## dreabae

Skyebo said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks Andrea, you get EXACTLY what I mean.
> And really? That happened... wow. That's pretty sad.
> It's like having to discipline a child.
> 
> Yeah I never went on there and thought Id kinda sneak on tonight and that was the first thing :coffee: Im not very impressed and might actually stop using bnb after LO comes if thats how people truely act but idk. There has been a pretty tight group of us girls so maybe it wont be so bad :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you Andrea! I'm sick of the way this site has started becoming in the last month! I'm seriously so in love with it that I want it to get better but if I have my son and there are ANY bitchy threads coming towards me I'm DONE with this site because I know Im close to who I need to be and have facebook and texting to keep in touch with them, :thumbup:Click to expand...

Most of the stuff thats happened is completely unneccesary! Like Okay people think proof pics are ridiculous. we get the point no reason to be rude. Maybe it made some people feel secure or maybe they just had fun doing it! No reason to be completely vulgar towards skye. The comments I seen were sooo unnecessary. 

If it werent for people doing that to people im sure we would all be fine.


----------



## HarlaHorse

dreabae said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> What? :wacko:
> 
> Im not trying to be rude to you. I just mean that some of the parents that do come here. You, what Ive seen, in posts have been helpful and been very respectful :flower: But some other moms arent as nice to teens. I didnt read this whole thread because comments from other teen moms seriously disturbed me.Click to expand...

x_amour, you've been great :flower: most of you mummies are great on here, and I know I'm not the only one that loves you guys come over here and join in and help us with advice and support.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Its just the ones that don't offer any support or good advice that bothers us :thumup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I agree with you girls completely!!! Shannon i adore you! you are always so sweet but some of the other teen moms came on here and got me pretty upset with what they had to say about it never being like this when they were here and other stuff and it just wasn't necessary! anyways i thought this thread was fun! :flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Daphne (vinteeage) is also amazing! :flower: Oh there are several amazing mummies that come on here to offer great support and advice.


----------



## kittycat18

I am just so fed up of all the fighting on Teenage Pregnancy and Teenage Parenting. The fighting in Teenage Pregnancy all started over there being a ridiculous amount of fakes in the recent weeks let alone months. I can count at least 6 from the top of my head (without naming any names) and this has really upset the young women who use this section of the forum. I can honestly understand why because we have made friends with these people, shared our personal photographs with them, given them our Facebook links and even spent weeks talking to them through private message. It can be very upsetting to find out that someone you genuinely like, doesn't even exist or weren't who you thought they were. Like I said at least 10 times to date, I don't agree with the proof pictures because they can be upsetting to members who don't want to share private details on a public forum. But, in saying that, I fully understand why they are very important to other members and at the end of the day it all is a bit of fun to post your pregnancy test photographs, ultrasound photographs and bump photographs. It can be nice sharing it with girls our own age who are on the same amazing journey :flow:

I really love the girls on this forum. I am not talking about only this section of the forum though because I get invaluable advice and help in other sections of the forum such as Finance and Work, Baby Names and 3rd Trimester. I even love popping into Baby Club just to see what some of the women are saying and how all their children are getting along. Honestly, I know it may be daunting for some of you but you won't be judged by other members of the forum for being Pregnant Teenagers :hugs: The only reason someone would have to judge you is if you were posting immature and ridiculous comments which most of you women don't do anyway so you won't have a problem. 

I know that at the moment there is a more serious problem in Teenage Parenting because of the recent weeks of closed and deleted threads which I would rather not discuss as I do not want my account being banned or restricted for mentioning what exactly has happened. It will, however, die down and things will get back to normal so there is no need to be mentioning it on this thread :flow:

Btw, Shannon you are absolutely amazing and never have I seen you post a message on this forum which in anyway insulted or upset a fellow member. You are a genuine friend to every woman you speak to and that is a very special, life-long quality. I honestly hope you weren't offended when the girls said that there are certain Teenage Mothers who come into this section of the forum with the intent of stirring trouble instead of offering support and advice :hugs: x


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Why is their so much fighting and harsh words?
Its only the internet, xD


----------

